# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  boisterous fish!!!

## bdoak1981

that moment when im chilled watching tv and indiana(my electric eel) is ramming the corners of her aquarium boisterously and then rams her internel skimmer off the glass saying "oi you out there, oi yeah you ugly, i need feeding" no manners whatsoever this one  :lol:  good she has learned to let me know though bless her. professional in america advised to feed her only once or twice a week to limit her growth and save her getting to big???? well shes fed as she would naturally "daily" and growing naturally big  :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (02-11-2015)

----------


## Gary R

It don't take them long to know how to get what they want in life  :lol:  as soon as my marine fish and Koi see me they go straight to the top with there mouths wide open saying fed me.

----------

*bdoak1981* (02-11-2015)

----------


## bdoak1981

can honestly say that i love it when big koi do that, really sweet.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (03-11-2015)

----------

